# Designer Dog--what do u think?



## ghill4 (Sep 29, 2009)

My mom calls her mixed dog a "designer dog". Not too long ago, I was watchin a tv show about how celeberties (sp?) have started not getting full blooded breeds. In fact, they are gettin mix breed dogs and callin them their "designer dog". Because supposedly they are "one of a kind" and "no one has one like it". I think its stupid cause they already got designer perfumes, clothes lines and all that boring money wastin stuff. Now they takin a mutt (that someone else done had most likely) and sayin its their designer dog... addin em to a list of perfumens, cosmetics, clothes and junk. 

But then again I dont know if its a way to make money or if they are trying to promote mixed breeds in hopes of gettin people to stop thinkin "ew mutts" compared to a full blooded dog. I for one LOVE mixed breeds and if their intentions are good, all the more for it. But if they stick a sticker on dog with Brittany Spear's name on it and say its her design, I am going to barf. Lol. I just think its HILARIOUS that the media is classifying a celebrity's pet as another "Accessory". 

But, as I mentioned, if its a way to promote a mixed breed, then I ain't got a problem with it at all. But most the articles state that they claim their dog is a "registered hybrid" so then again I dont know if its really promoting the mixed population or if its still promoting papered dogs. Papers are good for many many reasons. But is it really going to help those poor homeless mixed dogs that no one wants because they ain't papered?

 I don't know and thats why I brought it up. What do you think? I figured this would be a good conversation. No need to make anyone angry though so mind it 









Below is  David Chokachi. He has his mixed breed. Unpapered and really loved. So I know some out there don't really care about it and just love their dogs. Not pointin anyone out. But this is a good example of a love for their mixed breed and being proud of it. 





Sources:::

http://hubpages.com/hub/Designer-Dogs--Celebrity-Dogs

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,174475,00.html

http://www.portfolio.com/culture-lifestyle/goods/2007/09/13/Designer-Dogs/

http://dogs.suite101.com/article.cfm/designer_dogs


----------



## ghill4 (Sep 29, 2009)

Can't wait to hear what yall think!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2009)

I figure that a heinz 57, or sooner dog, is better bred than any of those so-called celebrities.


----------



## Lorri (Sep 29, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I figure that a heinz 57, or sooner dog, is better bred than any of those so-called celebrities.



I agree with you - they do make the best kind of dogs.


----------



## irocz2u (Sep 29, 2009)

*my designer dog*

redblood bone hound


----------



## K9SAR (Sep 29, 2009)

"Designer Dogs" is just a label for marketing so that "breeders" can mark an extra zero (or several) on the price for a glorified Heinz 57.  Unfortunately, there are several organizations that will register these dogs as "purebred insert designer dog name of choice preceeded or proceeded by 'poo' here."


----------



## maker4life (Sep 29, 2009)

Nothing wrong with a mutt per se but that's not what these "designer" dogs are . Just like posted above it's just a money grab by folks who realy couldn't care less about the breeds . 

They're intentions have absolutly nothing to do with bettering any breed .


----------



## crbrumbelow (Sep 29, 2009)

You know what you get when you cross a bulldog with a schitzu...right


----------



## ghill4 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thats what I thought.... my mom seems to think its their way to help with the abandoned dog but that is my arguement. Its just like every thing else that is specifically designed for a celebrity. They stick a lable with their name on it, they get extra money to carry around and then breeders get a buck because some copy-cat follows their every dollar to have what they have. 

Like a PUGGLE.... its a pug and beagle cross... and THATS a designer dog... sounds like my neighbors rabbit dog knocked up the neighbors pug while it was outside and WHOOPs we have mutts to get rid of. Quick, sell it to sell it celebrity so we can be the founder of a puggle! LOL


----------



## ghill4 (Sep 29, 2009)

crbrumbelow said:


> you know what you get when you cross a bulldog with a schitzu...right


lol


----------



## ghill4 (Sep 29, 2009)

Lorri said:


> I agree with you - they do make the best kind of dogs.



My mom has SEVERAL mixed dogs... thats all she owns. I happen to have the only full blooded dog. But it aint something I am picky bout. I love mixed dogs.


----------



## BSC Libertarian (Sep 30, 2009)

Good lookin' mutt here....my boy Gus (border collie lab mix)....Mutts are great! Nothing wrong with a good mutt...I like pure breeds too - we have a Springer......both are rescues though.


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 1, 2009)

Problem is they are not hybrids. They can breed like any other dog... they are simply cute mixed breeds, and you are right.. there are registries that "register" them... 

Some examples: 

Labradoodle, PomChi, YorkiePoo, Bugg, Goldendoodle, Cockapoo, Puggle and many, many more. 

To me, it is a money thing and a fad. These dogs will not last as the fad they started out as, and will become part of the rescue community, or worse. 

The "breeders" sure are not breeding to any end except profit, and when selling pups, they sure are not neutered at the time of sale. Ugh!

There have even been programs on Animal Planet promoting this. 

Julia



> But most the articles state that they claim their dog is a "registered hybrid" so then again I dont know if its really promoting the mixed population or if its still promoting papered dogs. Papers are good for many many reasons. But is it really going to help those poor homeless mixed dogs that no one wants because they ain't papered?


----------



## ghill4 (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah I think I saw that program. Lol this is just a very interestin topic tho LOL


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 1, 2009)

It is an interesting topic, and sorta sad too... while many of those "designer dogs" have a good home and probably a permanent one, others won't and when the fad wears off or something else happens they will be highly at risk.


----------



## long_range_stick (Oct 1, 2009)

I can say this, I have a 3yr old chug ... its a Chihuahua and Pug mix.  I got him as a rescue and cant say a bad thing about him other than he is a retard .... but he is my retard and thats all that matters.  Would I trade him ... nahhh do I want another one ... nahhh.


----------



## ghill4 (Oct 1, 2009)

LOL yeah the mixed dog here is a ditsy retard too lol be she is a loved one.  My first dog was a catahoula, aussie mix. My best friend growin up. If I could give anythin to get her back I would but a brain tumor took her from me  but we all love our "mutts" or "designer dogs" Lol


----------



## ghill4 (Oct 1, 2009)

BSC Libertarian said:


> Good lookin' mutt here....my boy Gus (border collie lab mix)....Mutts are great! Nothing wrong with a good mutt...I like pure breeds too - we have a Springer......both are rescues though.


that IS a purdy dog


----------



## brkbowma (Oct 1, 2009)

I have 2 Mastadors that I got from a fellow  GON member. The father is a registered 160 pound English Mastiff and the mother is a registered Lab. I've had regular papered labs before and these dogs are different. They are not as destructive it seems like as a regular Lab puppy. They are about 4 months old and weigh around 40 pounds. Some of the best "designer bred" dogs,imo.


----------



## BSC Libertarian (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks, ghill4!


----------



## LLove (Oct 1, 2009)

brkbowma said:


> I have 2 Mastadors that I got from a fellow  GON member. The father is a registered 160 pound English Mastiff and the mother is a registered Lab. I've had regular papered labs before and these dogs are different. They are not as destructive it seems like as a regular Lab puppy. They are about 4 months old and weigh around 40 pounds. Some of the best "designer bred" dogs,imo.



+1 but ours is the opposite.. We've got a BullMasador (bull mastiff mom and reg chocolate lab dad) 

the problem with designer dogs/mixes is that you don't know which parent's personality they'll inherit. Ro got 100% bullmastiff personality but looks like a gigantic lab.


----------



## ghill4 (Oct 2, 2009)

we have a mastador mix too... we know hes got lab and we know hes got lab but idk what else he has. He looks like a mastador but has one baby blue eye


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Oct 3, 2009)

The way i see it if your buying the feed and takin care of it only matters if you like the dog no matter what it is or what its good for


----------



## bassfishga (Oct 6, 2009)

Opinion not fact.
Did this happen because someone was raising Chihuahuas and Miniature Pinchers on their puppy mill? The Chihuahua and Miniature Pincher had a litter but the breeder could not end up with mutts so, they came up with a fad idea, "designer breed". Surely I can get just as much if not more for one of these "designer breeds", I just must. 
A few people bought into it and other breeders did as well. Eventually they sent the CKC or who ever enough money to get this breed registration papers? Then other breeders bought into it with other creative breeds? Celebrities bought into it for what ever reason?
Personally I like keeping the breeds of dogs pure as possible. I know accidents happen and mixed breeds happen but papers and registration? Maybe it was something all the rescue groups helped to push along to help find more homes for mixed breeds? Don't get me wrong, I think every dog should have a loving home, no matter what the breed or mixed breed or mutt but I do not encourage mixed breeding.
I will get off my soap box now.


----------



## K9SAR (Oct 6, 2009)

bassfishga.....you pretty much hit the nail on the head.  However, with the small designer breeds, I am pretty sure they were created solely for "cuteness" factor to sell more puppies, and you're right...someone sent in $$$ to the CKC (and other "registries") to make them "purebred -whatevers-" to sell them as "registered -mutts-" and gave them a cute name.  

When I think "Designer Dogs," I think Whatever-Poos, Whatever-Doodles, etc.

You can go to any animal shelter and get a Whatever-Poo or a Min Pin/Chihuahua mix.  They're known as mutts to most people.


----------



## ghill4 (Oct 6, 2009)

well according to some articles, some celebrities are picking their favorite dogs... like lets say they like the flat faces of a pug but want one with a beagles body or something. They basically pick the breeds they like and mix em together to make their idea of the perfect cute dog. 

But what annoys me is the fact they run around saying its their breed they designed. They they picked. One of a kind. No other like it. Im sure there were puggles runnin along before they decided they wanted to mix-n-match intentionally.some


----------



## bassfishga (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone who thinks that they need to go out and get a Puggle because some celebrities have one. Can not usually think much on their own anyway. 
I can find 10 dogs all of the same breed and they will all be different and have similar but different qualities, personalities, sometimes looks and color patterns.
Yes, celebrities that run around endorsing this type of breeding need to think of the big picture instead of just themselves. It is not smart to have someone breed a pug with a beagle because you want something different that everyone else. Then 200,000 of your mindless TV followers go out searching for a Puggle because you have one. Guess what 2 years later you not the only one. Then the fad wears off and now we have 150,000 puggles in the animal shelter.
If you are the person who goes to an animal shelter to save one of these puggles and does NOT pay 2 or 3 times as much as you would for a pure breed Pug, good for you.


----------



## Bruz (Oct 6, 2009)

This is my Designer.....

Huntclubdropoffhouseeatingpeeandpoooneverythingweiler

If I only knew then what I know now


----------



## Bkeepr (Oct 6, 2009)

My old Roosterdog was a heeler/pit bull mix and he was smarter than me.  He almost made it to 14.  Up until 2 weeks before he was diagnosed with liver cancer, he was happy and active and could leap into trucks or up stairs.  I wish I could have cloned him.  He was the perfect dog and had few health problems except for flatulence and a propensity to eat dead smelly stuff.

That said, I guess a dog is worth whatever somebody will pay for it, but to me those designer dogs like cockapoos, snorkies, schnoodles are just mutts like any other mutts.  If you are going to spend $800 for a mutt, why not get a pedigreed dog that you could show, compete with, breed and throw true puppies?


----------



## Headsortails (Oct 8, 2009)

My friend paid more for her "pugel" than I paid for my Lab with championship papers. It's just another way to make money from people whose lack of self-esteam requires them to follow celebraties. Don't get me wrong, I have a mix-breed and she is my best dog. However, the genetics she has have caused her many problems (Lab teeth in a bulldog mouth, eg).


----------



## DROPPINEM (Oct 8, 2009)

My opinion and i say MY OPINION is that these people that want a dog just because so and so in hollywood has one probably know as much about raising,training,and caring for a dog as a one year old.


----------



## ghill4 (Oct 25, 2009)

LOL Bruz! Thats a very cute dog!!


All my mom's dogs are mixed breeds. Im the only one with a full blooded dog.


----------

